# Nigerian Dwarf in with full size herd



## Parttimepotter (Jul 3, 2013)

I might be trading for a Nigerian Dwarf this week. I had no idea how small they are! I am now pretty worried for her safety with my full size does. 

All but one of my does are disbudded and there generally isn't bullying unless its grain time. 

But I have a boer doe that is massive and I don't know if a Dwarf could hold her own even in mild tussles.... 

Has anyone ever had a problem with this? Should I put her in my baby pen? Even though they bully each other more than the adults.... 

Im getting more worried the more I write about it :worried::worried:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have standards but my mom did and she had 3 ND in with her herd of 8 Toggs and Boers... they will still establish a pecking order but my mom ensured that the smaller goats had areas they could run to that the big goats couldn't get in  Oh and these 3 ND were adults, not kids. If the doe you are getting is a year or younger, I'd be placing her with your standard kids until she was a bit bigger.


----------



## Parttimepotter (Jul 3, 2013)

She is a middle aged doe, 5 or 6. And I have LOTS of hidey holes in my pen. Sometimes I can't find them myself! That's a relief to know

For some reason I always thought ND were between pygmies and fainting goats. But she is only 20 inches! 

That's a scary realization when I just saw my Saanen reach something over 6 feet in the air!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we have both nd and standards. we really dont have a problem, although i'd be a tad worried about your horned does but put her in with your babies until she aquires the same smell as the rest. they still may fight a little but nd hold their own


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would make sure that she had a place to run ... I would also suggest getting her a buddy of the same size. I feel she would be lonely as the only one.


----------

